# 100% cpu bei start von programmen

## eeknay

hallo,

ich bin jetzt nach sehr lagem hin und hier von testen von wm's bei fluxbox gebieben. angefangen mit kde,kahkai,xfce,blackbox,openbox und dann fluxbox. nun hatte ich aber unter kde alles installiert was ich so brauch und vermute das es unter fluxbox nun eher langsamer läuft als ursprünglich.

wirds was nützen wenn ich verschiedene sachen nochmal neu kompiliere? useflags für box-ähnliches gibts nicht oder?

gruß

eeknay

----------

## Earthwings

wieso sollte es dann schneller laufen???

----------

## ian!

eeknay, wie passen Threadtitel und dein Post sachlich und inhaltlich zusammen? -- Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang.

--ian!

----------

## _lobo

und warum sollte es unter fluxbox langsamer laufen?

----------

## NueX

Vielleicht weil QT-Programme langsamer laufen als generell unter KDE? Weiß nich, aber ist doch so, weil da doch noch mehr geladen werden muss...

----------

